# ~Secret Wars~ (Main RP Thread)



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2009)

_So it begins..._

Allen looked up at the computer moniter, their were hundreds of powerful people to choose from, he couldn't possibly know where to start. Allen had never lead anyone in combat, although he was experience in working with teammates leadership was never exactly an established concept, since none of the Exorcist's save the Generals held a title of seniority over the other.

If he was going to have to face the Earl in this world have figured having someone else with Innocence wouldn't be too bad of an idea. But he needed someone he could trust and depend on. Before he had even finished thinking the thought his heart had long since arrived at the conclusion. "Lenalee..." he whispered out loud to himself.

"Computer, transport The Exorcist, Lenalee Lee to this base" Allen commanded. The gears in the machine started to turn, and Allen could hear the engine powering up.

"Request Confirmed. Initiating transport" the computer responded in a feminine robotic voice.

Their was a bright flash of light in the teleportation pad on the floor. Once the light died down and the smoke cleared sure enough their she was.

"Lenalee!" Allen yelled running up to hug her.

"Allen? What going on? Where are we?" Lenalee said looking perplexed. She felt his arms wrap around her, the warmth of his body felt soothing. She relaxed as she awaited his explaination.
=================================

"And thats what happened" Allen finished. "Now I need your help in deciding who else to pick from all these people to help us" Allen said.

Lenalee went to the computer and after scrolling for a few minutes arrived at a name. "This person seems good" Lenalee said with a smile


----------



## Vergil (May 6, 2009)

Dante answered the phone by kicking the table and knocking the phone into his hand.

"Devil May Cry." he said and listened to the reply, "Payment as usual. Cash. Drop it off here. No, we dont take American Express." 

He threw the phone back on the unit and put his feet on the table, leaning back on his chair.

He looked at the glove that Vergil had sliced and sighed, then he picked up his magazine and continued to relax after a lucrative mission. He laughed at the fact all the expenses would make the job more like a hobby than a living.

He looked at his feet from behind the magazine and noticed it was disappearing.

"Thats new." he commented as he was teleported to the white futuristic room. He saw two people, both seemed friendly. One was wearing a short skirt, he was glad it was the girl with the nice legs.

dante was perfectly balanced on the chair on two legs. He flipped and landed on his feet.

"So. Demons? Angels? Possession? Or just a party?" he asked.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2009)

Allen and Lenalee exchanged expressions, the thoughts in their heads could only be described as "Big mistake." 

Lenalee made the first attempt as confronting the newcomer. "Hello Dante, I'm Lenalee Lee, this is Allen Walker, and we're Exorcists" Lenalee said with a bright smile.

Dante couldn't help but keep his eys on the cute girls legs.

Allen noticed and quickly stepped in between. "This is our situation...."


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

Sora activated his box weapon, and swallowed the glowing liquid inside. Instantly his pupils changed orange and a dull orange glow came from his eyes and inside his mouth. He heard a growl from his left, and the familiar buzzing sound from his right. With his thought processes sped up, he could think and react fast enough.

His tekkou around his arms ignited with a thick orange flame, and propelled him forward. He was fast but not fast enough. A large electric wrapped tiger bolted from the left, his teeth crunching down on the metal arm piece. While the tiger held him down in place, he could hear the buzzing coming from all over the training room at once, as something darted from end to end at alarming speeds gathering up energy. And then he could hear it about to make its descent. She had won this time.

But before he could be dealt the finishing blow, he started to dissolve.
"What the hell!" he shouted as he filled the area with flames trying to stop what was happening.

In a ball of fire he arrived in a computer room, being the nerd that he was he was amazed before being shocked again. Three people were in the room, two white haired guys and a girl. 
"Where am I?"


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2009)

"Looks like my pick was better than yours" Allen said mocking Lenalee, who just stook her tongue out in response.

"Hi Sora, My names Allen Walker, this is Lenalee Lee" then Allen made a scowl, and hesitantly pointed in Dante's direction "And that guys Dante." It had only been a few minutes since Dante had joined them and he had already tried making a few moves on Lenalee. 

"I'm sure you've got a lotta questions" Lenalee stated, "We'll be happy to answer them"


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

"First question, where or maybe when are we, this tech is quite advanced. I have only started prototypes of this stuff. Wait a minute how do you know my name." 

Sora not really sensing any danger, took out his box and returned his box weapon to it, his eyes turned back to normal and his orange glow dissolved. 

Sora looked at the one who introduced himself as Allen. "Well Allen sorry for my earlier rudeness and as I am sure you know I am Sora Manjoume, but would you be so kind as to explain what I am doing here?"

Sora looked over at the girl and the other guy, the guy looked vulgar and the girl looked innocent, not the worst mix he could have ended up with.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2009)

"Well you see theirs this guy who calls himself "The Beyonder", who wants to see which forces of nature is the more powerful, Good or Evil" Allen stated. "So he put some of the most evil people in the world or worlds I guess" Allen said thinking about it for a moment. "And its pretty much up to us to stop him"

Lenalee followed through with a "Hope you caught all that" and laughed


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

Sora nodded. He was a smart and level headed person, will most of the time other than when he kinda tried to kill Shin, but that was in the past.

"I see, the Beyonder. I wonder what the limits of his power is." 
Looking around once more.
"Us four have to stop some of the most evil people in the world, O.K I guess."


----------



## Vergil (May 6, 2009)

"What?! I hardly said anything yet!" Dante protested. *"Man, admire a girls physique and you're suddenly the bad guy. Feel free to check out mine."* Dante said displaying his bare chest. It was met with a look of disdain. 

*"No sense of humour huh? Man this is gonna be a dull ass mission."* he said throwing his arms in the air and walking over to some futuristic chair at a control panel. 

*"So 'bad guys over there. Kill they ass' is the mission right? I don't usually work with people just point me in the direction where I can start doing my thing and I'm cool." *

Dante was looking around for things to do. *"You got anything to eat? Interstellar Pizza maybe? Beyonder Burgers?"* He pushed a button and out the window a cannon fired into the distance. *"Nice."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2009)

With Val

Val, perhaps better known as her alter-ego the Iron Maiden, was putting the final touches on this......Well it was by far no new model, but it would work for now.Her armor had been damaged in a battle with one of the Secret Avengers, Cable, who first used his Technopathy to load one heck of a virus into her armor, the subsequent bodyslide ruined any chance of fighting of that virus since it fried her armor.

Cable took off before Val even managed to get the armor off, 2009's most advanced powered armor was nothing against a virus created in the future and so she was in quite a predicament. Unpopulated island, no tools, not even a phone to call for some transport. After three days she had managed to salvage what little usable parts of her armor and created a light version of her armor.Though before she could use it to fly towards civilization everything went wide.

Though she at first thought some new S.H.I.E.L.D. teleportational device had homed in on her and teleported her back to the Helicarrier she instead found herself in a room with several unknown men, and one woman."Okay, wasn't expecting this."She slowly raised her hands, though more to lull these possible enemies into a false sense of security as could perfectly aim what little firepower she had, in this manner.

With Hal Jordan

The Green Lantern arrived in that same room, unknown to him he had been selected to join Allen's side in this war. The last thing the hybrid Lantern could remember was pain.As if he had been smashed trough a wall.No, it wasn't a wall. He had been dragged trough several floors until he was eye to eye with the newest threat towards the GL Corps and if the Sinestro and Red Lantern corps hadn't been enough of a treat as it was this "Agent Orange" was in a league of his own.

This teleportation might've saved his life, but how would his fellow Green Lanterns fare without him. 

Out of precaution he formed a green protective bubble around him, that damn Blue Power Ring made it so much harder. Constantly buzzing words in head like "Hope."And "What do you hope for?" The ring was bickering with it's Green counterpart. While his familiar and trusted Green Power Ring was fueled by his Willpower and creativity the Blue one was powered by Hope around him and was useless without a Green Lantern around, the Blue ring had no offensive powers without a Green companion.

His costume was still constantly warping, it was generated by the rings.His left arm having a blue colored uniform that kept covering more and less of his body while the Green and right side was attempting to fight it off.The protective bubble around him had many distortions running across it, the bickering of the rings the cause of it.

"Ring, contact John Stewart"But the Ring only replied with."Unable to establish contact with Green Lantern 2814.2"Typical, maybe the Blue ring was jamming the signal like Saint's had been doing.But what was more likely, the ring simply couldn't contact John since he didn't exist in this dimension, nor did the GL corps.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 13, 2009)

"Damn it, Dante" Allen shouted, as he watched too late as the Demon-Slayer pressed a button on the Machine, and transported a very good looking female into the telepad. Allen quickly glanced at the monitor to see that her name was "Valeria Winchester"

"Hey" Allen said quite uncomfortably


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2009)

"Now thats what I'm talking about!" Dante said pushing Allen out of the way.

"Dante, at your service" he said bowing gracefully and taking her hand to kiss it. "So, how do those lovely legs kick ass?" he asked. He was ready to move, he knew by now that his comments rarely went down well, but he loved taunting them


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2009)

Jason Cale growled softly. 

Several Taken were surrounding him. He didn't have time for this right now. The taken began encircling him, their movements eerie and inhuman. One attacked him, it's arm shifting from normal to a large, black claw at least as big as Jason. Jason swiftly backpedaled, rolling out of harms way. A moment later he held a 6 foot staff. It was thin and bendy, and Jason whipped it at the appraching Taken. The thing took the blow across the jaw, letting out a growl of pain. Jason leaped into the air, stooting a long, thin cord from his left hand. The cord slammed into the side of a ruined building and stuck, then began shriking, dragging Jason away. Whipping the staff at another Taken, Jason then spit a large golb of Srad, which slammed into one of the Taken's head and proceeded to try and strangle it. Jason's staff shifted, replaced by a large broadsword which Jason swung randomly at the enemies. he tried to lep at one...only to realise his legs were gone. Jason let out a startled yell. He was disinegrating, he was helpless. One of th taken lunged, seeing it's oppourtunity, and Jason was....gone. Jason had left The York.

Jason materialed in a large white room filled with other people. His senses immediately on high alert, a puddle of Srad leaked from his feet, rising up to protect him against possible attack. The Srad also covered his arm completly, making it large and bulky. Handing for smashing some heads.

"I," He said calmly, "Am going to give you 10 seconds, Srad. If you don't tell me what the fuck is going on, I swear, I will kill you."


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2009)

Dante looked round and saw the irate man.

"You need to get used to this dude. One minute you're sitting around thinking of what to order the next some woman crashed into your place with a bike, or a giant tower from hell pops up or you're transported to some weird space station thing and..." Dante pressed another button and saw the picture of a man on the screen.

"Oh dude, check this guy out! Straight outta greek mythology! Oh shit - call him for the novelty!"


----------



## animelover88 (Mar 1, 2011)

-alright what the hell im i doing here. i was home about to watch tv when out of the blue all you people are in my living room-
he looked around for awhile before starting to freak.
-where the hell is my tv and what the hell did you do to my house-


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 2, 2011)

wtf??????????


----------

